# The biggest compliment EVER!!!



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay, so this story is a bit convoluted, but I'll try best to explain it as clearly and succinctly as possible:

I am employed as the pianist of a high school choir here in Colorado. On Monday when I showed up for work, I walked into a room full of chaos. Apparently the the teacher had not shown for work. Since we have a concert in a couple of weeks, I figured it would be in our best interests to have class that day. So I taught. I had never felt more comfortable and confident doing anything else my entire life! It really was an eye-opening experience for me. I taught two classes and the students were exceptionally behaved and responded really well to my instruction.

On Wednesday when I returned to work, the teacher thanked me for taking charge and conducting the rehearsal. Apparently the band director, the substitute teacher (babysitter), and the principal (where did he come from!) all saw me teaching and raved about my work. The director then went on to ask me if I ever considered getting licensed to be a teacher in Colorado. When I asked her why, her answer shocked me: she'll be leaving the district next year to accept a teaching job elsewhere. She wants *me* to take the helm of her choral program! I'm now in the process of applying to see if I'm eligible to participate in the licensing program so that I can teach at this school next year.

Life is so weird sometimes!

:banana


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

Way to go radude! :banana


----------



## countrybumpkin (Dec 31, 2004)

That is awesome dude!!! You should be so frickin proud of yourself and excited about the possibility of a new and rewarding career. Way to go !!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Very good! I know what a handful a chorus can be. By the way, where was the substitute while all this was going on?

I sing with a gay men's chorus. We range from a couple of 20 yos to about 70. For 2 weeks in a row our director couldn't be at practice. Our accompanist took over. This is a lady with over 30 years of teachinig music in the public school system. She said that it was worse than a class full of 8th graders. You get a group of 35 gay guys in the same room and *ANY* comments *WILL* be taken in a sexual context.


----------



## Nyameke (Mar 28, 2004)

Way to go!!!


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Very good! I know what a handful a chorus can be. By the way, where was the substitute while all this was going on?
> 
> I sing with a gay men's chorus. We range from a couple of 20 yos to about 70. For 2 weeks in a row our director couldn't be at practice. Our accompanist took over. This is a lady with over 30 years of teachinig music in the public school system. She said that it was worse than a class full of 8th graders. You get a group of 35 gay guys in the same room and *ANY* comments *WILL* be taken in a sexual context.


Thanks, Amocholes! The substitute was just sorta there; not really doing anything at all to be helpful. In fact, they should've paid me for substituting instead of that sorry joker... Anyways, shame about what your accompanist had to go through - that must have been a long two weeks for her :lol

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

She's pretty used to us by now but it does get out of hand now and then. Someone will make an innocent comment about the music, someone will snicker and the rest of us start cracking up because we were thinking the same thing. :lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow, that's wonderful!


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

very very cool. i am glad for u.


----------



## lost in a box (Nov 11, 2003)

:banana :banana :banana :hb :hb 

congrats! this is terrific!


----------



## excbs (Nov 30, 2005)

that is some very englightening news! excellent job! yoku dekima****a ('well done' in japanese)!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ExCBS - I need to remember that!  You learn something new everyday!

RADudeATL - W00T! What an opportunity! You kind of stumbled into it, too! :boogie :boogie :boogie.

Don't let those out-of-control teens get to you! :lol


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

That is absolutely great, there was a situation that you stepped into leadership, I don't think it is surprising that you are being considered for the choir director, you stepped up and others recognized yourability.....*Congrats!!!!!!*

John H


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats, radudeATL.

Some of we SASers do yahoo voice chat (just enter the SAS chatroom and we'll hook you up) in which sometimes there are people who sing and play their instruments for our listening pleasure. We are looking for a director too! Interested?

Marcus


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Omg I'm so happy for you.


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

GGTFM said:


> Omg I'm so happy for you.


its from 2005 but yea im definitely with you! lol
that was awesome to read!
we're all capable of a lot more than we think, just need to push ourselves sometimes!


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I find it really heart warming to see posts like this. I also wonder what the OP's up to 10 years later.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

goku23 said:


> its from 2005


I know.


----------

